# Webs zwischen Kunden verschieben



## celocore (13. Jan. 2009)

Hallo auch 

ich hoffe, ich war nicht zu blöd die Suche zu bedienen, aber sie brachte mir bisher keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse für mein Problem.

Problem: Ich habe unter einem Kunden ein Web angelegt und komplett eingerichtet. Wie kann ich dieses jetzt einem anderen Kunden zuweisen ohne alles nochmal neu machen zu müssen?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2009)

Schau mal unter tools nach.


----------



## celocore (13. Jan. 2009)

Danke Till,
genau das war's ;-) Manchmal sieht man das einfache halt nur nicht.

Gruß
Micha


----------

